# Better Days are Here



## littlejaz (Oct 17, 2013)

Met with my attorney yesterday to prep for mediation on the 29th. We have a newly sworn in judge so no one knows how he will rule on things, but it seems that he is going to be very hard on contempt of court and my STBXH has 3 counts filed on him. So it appears he may be a little more motivated to negotiate since there could be jail time in his future.

Regardless of this, I am feeling so much better. I haven't cried in a long time. I am actually smiling and feeling upbeat. I think I have finally found myself again. Looking forward is so much better than looking back.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations for moving toward the future!


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Happy days are here again.


----------

